# Problem opening prc file on Kindle 2



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been trying to get the ebook for the new JR Ward book Covet.  Amazon has yet to offer it in Kindle version, so I was told by someone that I could go to Mobipocket and purchase the ebook and then transfer to my Kindle2 using the USB cable.

I puchased the ebook.  I saved it to my desktop.  It is a prc file.  I opened my Kindle2 file on the computer.  I drug the ebook from my desktop to my documents folder on the Kindle.

I then checked my Kindle and it showed the Covet title and it was noted as new.  

Now the problem.  When I tried to open the book to read it, I keep getting an error message that it was unable to open the file (or something to that effect) and that I should contact Amazon CS.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

Help please - I really really want to read this book


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Encrypted Mobipocket books are not legally readable on the Kindle per Amazon's restrictions.  You can, however, download software from the Mobipocket site that will allow you to read the book on your computer.

Betsy


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

OK - can you tell me what I'm looking to download?  I'm not real computer savy so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/ProductDetailsReader.asp

Mobipocket Ereader is what you want. (assuming you have a PC, not a Mac)

click on the Download button on the right. Follow the instructions you are given. Let us know if you have any problems.

Betsy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

You would have had to enter a PID to download the book.  Any time you have to enter a PID, it is Secure Mobipocket format, which will not work on a Kindle.  You would have to remove the DRM.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Tana928 said:


> I was told by someone that I could go to Mobipocket and purchase the ebook and then transfer to my Kindle2 using the USB cable.


I think I'd take that person off my list of people to ask questions.


----------

